# DIY ,things you have made !



## bohdi13 (Jun 2, 2012)

hi guys ... and girls! would like to see DIY enclosures hides ,rock walls what ever you have made to do with reptiles. please write dimensions , and instructions if possible !


----------



## saratoga (Jun 2, 2012)

and lets not turn this into a showcase of baby photos!


----------



## bohdi13 (Jun 2, 2012)

yeh!


----------



## damian83 (Jun 2, 2012)

saratoga said:


> and lets not turn this into a showcase of baby photos!



Buggery I was bout to put my hatchie into the enclosure with my dragons


----------



## bohdi13 (Jun 2, 2012)

i just want some photo's bahahah


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 2, 2012)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/first-attempt-terrarium-furniture-186546/ < this is the link to my home made terrarium furniture including steps and a bit of a "how to", feel free to check it out and comment, will also try to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## o-Lara-o (Jun 2, 2012)

Here's a few







They are old tv cabinets the I sanded back, revarnished, sealed. Carved the background out, grout, painted and sealed. Same with the matching hide and cut some wood to size.

Its very soothing to build and create stuff


----------



## bohdi13 (Jun 2, 2012)

didn't work mate 

the pics!


----------



## o-Lara-o (Jun 2, 2012)

Hows that? lol


----------



## bohdi13 (Jun 2, 2012)

ok they did now ....


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 2, 2012)

I know nothing about water dragons but is there a pygmy variety? I'd love to keep them but don't have room for large lizards


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 3, 2012)

dragonlover1 said:


> I know nothing about water dragons but is there a pygmy variety? I'd love to keep them but don't have room for large lizards



I wish lol.


----------



## disintegratus (Jun 3, 2012)

dragonlover1 said:


> I know nothing about water dragons but is there a pygmy variety? I'd love to keep them but don't have room for large lizards



Just get some hatchies then move house when they're too big for their enclosures. 
That's what I'm doing. I don't have enough space for my water monitor when he's fully grown, but we're selling up and moving within around 14 months (unless the market's still as crappy as it is now)


----------



## bohdi13 (Jun 3, 2012)

"dragonlover1" just get a perentie they dont get to big and good to handle


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Jun 3, 2012)

There is everything imaginable in the DIY section..... prolly better to look in there 

Then, if you comment on something, the thread will come back to the top


----------



## bohdi13 (Jun 6, 2012)

thanks mate... do go on there alot


----------



## konp69 (Jun 6, 2012)

Here's my DIY enclosure from a TV cabinet. It's also got a DIY background in it.


----------



## congo_python (Jun 6, 2012)

Here's my home made entertainment wall, my incubator i made years ago that is in someone else's possesion now and my latest heat matts/heat tiles.


----------



## McFly (Jun 6, 2012)

Made from scratch 3' long 1.5' wide 2.75' high glass filled bottom water proofed


----------



## bohdi13 (Jun 6, 2012)

nice enclosure mate some good hands you have on ya!


----------



## Freakish13 (Jun 7, 2012)

This was a background i made for my Coastal...


----------



## o-Lara-o (Jun 7, 2012)

Thats pretty cool. Freakish


----------



## Reptar859 (Jun 7, 2012)

Here are a couple of hides I made a simple melamine enclosure and a converted bali style tv cabinet.


----------



## mitchquin10 (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks tops wat r the hides made out of I'm keen to give it a go. And wat paint should I use


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jun 7, 2012)

I've posted this in another thread but anyway here you go again.

a cave I'm making now.


----------



## bohdi13 (Jun 7, 2012)

thats amazing mate


----------



## Freakish13 (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks Lara...


----------



## Marzzy (Jun 8, 2012)

DarwinBrianT said:


> I've posted this in another thread but anyway here you go again.
> 
> a cave I'm making now.



That is awesome.


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 8, 2012)

This is a bar/hatchy rack I made for a frend, I put a silky oak slab on top and miniorb on the front it has 1 x 9m heatcord
and fits about 3 clic clacks in each section, sorry I dont have a pic of the end product I have to get it.









These are some cages I made for a frends tree snakes, to go with his plastic ones.










An inclosur I made out of a tv unit for my sisterinlaw.


----------



## Marzzy (Jun 8, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> This is a bar/hatchy rack I made for a frend, I put a silky oak slab on top and miniorb on the front it has 1 x 9m heatcord
> and fits about 3 clic clacks in each section, sorry I dont have a pic of the end product I have to get it.
> 
> 
> ...



How much in oak would be a lot of dollars wouldn't it ?


----------



## bohdi13 (Jun 8, 2012)

those pics are amazing mate you have really good hands on ya!


----------



## Reptar859 (Jun 8, 2012)

mitchquin10 said:


> Looks tops wat r the hides made out of I'm keen to give it a go. And wat paint should I use



I made the hides from of styrofoam. They have been grouted.painted ,then varnished. The best paints are non toxic water based acrylics. Have a go at it its not that hard and there are plenty of good video tutorials on youtube. Good luck.


----------



## CameronWright (Jun 10, 2012)

just finished my first rat rack!! 
i used 1"x2" for the top wire mesh things and 2"x2" for the frame  waiting on the watering system to come


----------



## bohdi13 (Jun 10, 2012)

thats sweet !


----------



## JrFear (Jun 10, 2012)

o-Lara-o said:


> Here's a few
> 
> View attachment 254205
> 
> ...



hey where did you get the vines from and how much were they ? or did u make them?


----------



## o-Lara-o (Jun 10, 2012)

JrFear said:


> hey where did you get the vines from and how much were they ? or did u make them?



Bought them from a pet shop. It was about $60 for a really long one that I cut down to size.


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 10, 2012)

JrFear , if you get out into the bush in a nice sort of rainforest area you can find that same vine( dont know what its called) in abundances just look around trees but once you cut it up and let the pieces dry it becomes really light weight and you can screw it up like o-lara-o has


----------



## Masonwells (Jun 10, 2012)

I had a spare hour today so I finally built a enclosure for a rock wall that been sitting in the shed for about a year.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 14, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> This is a bar/hatchy rack I made for a frend, I put a silky oak slab on top and miniorb on the front it has 1 x 9m heatcord
> and fits about 3 clic clacks in each section, sorry I dont have a pic of the end product I have to get it.
> 
> 
> ...


Now that would be a hatchy rack I would use, that looks superb


----------



## woody101 (Jun 14, 2012)

My new Diamond cage Made from pine / sanded and stained. 1500 x 1300 x 900


----------



## kr0nick (Jun 14, 2012)

CameronWright said:


> just finished my first rat rack!!
> i used 1"x2" for the top wire mesh things and 2"x2" for the frame  waiting on the watering system to come View attachment 255267
> View attachment 255268


Are those tubs deep enough for the rats to be able to stand upright?
I have heard that it is extremely cruel if they do not have enough cage height. If they get some out of the tub time I guess it won't matter


----------



## crocka79 (Jun 17, 2012)

Have just finished redoing this enclosure, was a twin now triple. started off as a bare 4ft glass aquarium.


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jun 17, 2012)

Thats very cool *crocka79*! 8) Well done. I like it.


----------



## davobmx (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## Trouble (Jun 17, 2012)

My 5 bay enclosure set up that my dad & I built last year -
Mum showing how tall the enclosures are (she's 150cm)



















- our helper (R.I.P Jetz)

















Cabinet/Bookshelf conversions

























and Olive python enclosure in progress





In the planning stage, 2 level Bearded Dragon enclosure with storage













Just a heads up - this is why I don't use heat mats, and never will again!


----------



## crocka79 (Jun 17, 2012)

DarwinBrianT said:


> Thats very cool *crocka79*! 8) Well done. I like it.



Thanks for the kind words dude, lets see how long it takes for the geckos to make a mess of it all:evil:


----------



## Joemal (Jun 17, 2012)

Latest home for the Scrub Python ...Pics show enclosure laying face down .Probably end up using a glass sliding door off a house on the front of this one .


----------



## Trouble (Jun 17, 2012)

That's amazing, Joemal!! What's the measurements for that beast?! Awesome xD


----------



## crocka79 (Jun 17, 2012)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 256307
> View attachment 256309
> 
> 
> Latest home for the Scrub Python ...Pics show enclosure laying face down .Probably end up using a glass sliding door off a house on the front of this one .


joe are you taking orders?.........could come in handy for mrs and kids


----------



## Nick-G (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey trouble! What do you use for your down lights to light up the tank the look nice!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 17, 2012)

Trouble said:


> My 5 bay enclosure set up that my dad & I built last year -
> Mum showing how tall the enclosures are (she's 150cm)
> 
> 
> ...



heat mats don't mix with plastic,better off using sand substrates


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 17, 2012)

well technically dragonlover1 that peticular heatmat is only meant to be used under a glass tank, that could be why it burnt up like that? i was actually gonna do the same thing but with substrate but then read the instructions and found out it said 'glass only' lol


----------



## Trouble (Jun 17, 2012)

Nick-G said:


> Hey trouble! What do you use for your down lights to light up the tank the look nice!


I just bought the pack of three 12v downlights that Ikea sells, great lights and hardly take any power  



dragonlover1 said:


> heat mats don't mix with plastic,better off using sand substrates


I found the sand didn't warm properly, so I took it out. Just don't trust heat mats now, since that one shorted out. Heat cords all the way!


----------



## davobmx (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeh heat mats are UNDER tank heaters different to heat cords. strong heat on rubber astro turf is asking for trouble, the mat is probs still fine.


----------



## Marzzy (Jun 18, 2012)

davobmx said:


> Yeh heat mats are UNDER tank heaters different to heat cords. strong heat on rubber astro turf is asking for trouble, the mat is probs still fine.



It's got holes through it ? How can it be fine


----------



## thomasssss (Jun 18, 2012)

the heat probably couldn't get through the astroturf and it built up over time , my mate been using the same heat matt for well over a year with no problems and ive had one running for about 4 months , just make sure you use them properly and there fine


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 18, 2012)

You have to use a thermostat otherwise they can do that to your snakes.


----------



## Defective (Jun 18, 2012)

Trouble said:


> Just a heads up - this is why I don't use heat mats, and never will again!



that happened because heatmats are not meant to have that over them....common sense that when plastic is heated it melts......you should have it buried in dirt or under a glass enclosure....in this case it's not the heatmats fault its the person who put fake turf on it with out a barrier like glass.


----------



## Joemal (Jun 18, 2012)

Trouble said:


> That's amazing, Joemal!! What's the measurements for that beast?! Awesome xD



2.4 long X 1.2 wide X 2.0 high ..Because of backing onto parkland it wasn't an option to build an outdoor enclosure .With the local ferals roaming the neighbourhood at night it wouldn't be hard for one of them to jump the back fence and break into an outdoor cage so that is the reason for such a large indoor cage .


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Jun 19, 2012)

Joemal said:


> View attachment 256307
> View attachment 256309
> 
> 
> Latest home for the Scrub Python ...Pics show enclosure laying face down .Probably end up using a glass sliding door off a house on the front of this one .



Geez.... nice looking scrubbie you have in it already :shock: hehehehehehe


----------



## Joemal (Jun 19, 2012)

CaptainRatbag said:


> Geez.... nice looking scrubbie you have in it already :shock: hehehehehehe


She is not in there yet Captain .I still have to get the glass put into it and find a large log to put in there as well . Hoping this will do her for another year or so . Even though she is a bitch of a snake and can never be trusted she is still an unreal snake to own .


----------



## eddie123 (Jun 20, 2012)

recent enclosure i made for my bredli


----------



## sutto75 (Jun 20, 2012)

here is a couple I have made


----------



## Joemal (Jun 22, 2012)

Finally got the beast onto its wheels .Now only just have to add the sliding door and do a bit of framing .


----------



## Nick-G (Jul 3, 2012)

Yew!!! Finally finished my first DIY background, not 3D or anything but pretty happy with a first attempt! 






Sutto75 what did you use for lighting in your olives enclosure? Looks nice


----------



## Khagan (Jul 3, 2012)

Here is a pic of a hide i made, i hope you guys like it.


----------



## bohdi13 (Jul 3, 2012)

thats insane! khagan !? how did you make it?


----------



## Rhyce (Jul 4, 2012)

My new tank. My girlfriend still has to do a rock wall for the top and bottom and i still have to wire the lets in for the bottom, This is the first time i have ever built something before. Going to start building our new 3 bank setup on the weekend


----------



## Nick-G (Jul 7, 2012)

Yew got my background in my stimmis enclosure!..... All looks a little to jungly for a stimmi now tho :-/


----------



## Bj42turbo (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi all

This my first attempt at building a enclosure and fake rock back ground for my boys (10) bearded dragon that he has on hold until his licence comes through..
Our biggest problem was lack of room to place an enclosure so we had to look outside the square or in the wall in this case..

Dazz


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 6, 2012)

Defective said:


> that happened because heatmats are not meant to have that over them....common sense that when plastic is heated it melts......you should have it buried in dirt or under a glass enclosure....in this case it's not the heatmats fault its the person who put fake turf on it with out a barrier like glass.



+1


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## disintegratus (Aug 8, 2012)

Sometimes I hate you people so much!

"Ooh, I had 5 minutes to spare, so I just knocked up this amazing Taj Mahal of snake enclosures"

Bah!!! 

I get so very jealous....


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 11, 2012)

don't feel bad, I often say "just heading to the shed for half an hour" and I wind up being out there all day, time is irrelevant and most people if they actually took note of every minute they spend it would be a lot longer than they thought. 

Jump in and try  it fun, really it is !


----------



## Joemal (Aug 11, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> Sometimes I hate you people so much!
> 
> "Ooh, I had 5 minutes to spare, so I just knocked up this amazing Taj Mahal of snake enclosures"
> 
> ...








Just about finished knocking another enclosure up out of a bit of left over stuff in the shed lol .Pics are of the front and back .


----------



## JM1982 (Aug 11, 2012)

bohdi13 said:


> thats insane! khagan !? how did you make it?



Yeah!! I love it! Can you buy them?


----------



## adelherper (Aug 11, 2012)

this will be my new scrubbir tank when the to new girls arrive


----------



## animal805 (Aug 11, 2012)

This is my first attempt ay DIY it is for my diamond python to come inside on the really stinking hot days


----------



## CheekySod (Aug 11, 2012)

They look awsome mate! did you make the vines or lucky enough to find them?
Ive been hunting my local bush to find some vines like that for awhile haha


----------



## disintegratus (Aug 12, 2012)

Jaxrtfm said:


> don't feel bad, I often say "just heading to the shed for half an hour" and I wind up being out there all day, time is irrelevant and most people if they actually took note of every minute they spend it would be a lot longer than they thought.
> 
> Jump in and try  it fun, really it is !



Hehehe, it's not the time involved, it's the part where I try to make something, have this awesome picture in my head, but by the time I'm finished, the abomination I've created practically wills itself to life, just to beg to be destroyed!

Think "Simpsons", where Homer tries to build a barbecue.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 12, 2012)

Here is a sneak peek at my current project.





Go a few things left to do, but its pretty much on the home stretch.


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 12, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> Hehehe, it's not the time involved, it's the part where I try to make something, have this awesome picture in my head, but by the time I'm finished, the abomination I've created practically wills itself to life, just to beg to be destroyed!
> 
> Think "Simpsons", where Homer tries to build a barbecue.



You're probably being to self critical, I think all of us get to a point where we'd like a 'do over' but keep going, add some branches and greenery and it all comes together. No one expects perfection, that's why it's call "DIY"  

Looking interesting Mad, I'm liking the base with the unground pool


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Aug 12, 2012)

hatchy racks
View attachment 262233


----------



## R.Pilgrim (Aug 16, 2012)

this is my first attempt. All up cost about 170 in mats and a carton for borrowing my mates tools. cant wait to make another.


----------



## Revell13 (Aug 16, 2012)

Water Dragon Enclosure:




Bearded Dragon Enclosure:




Marbled Gecko Enclosure:




(Soon to be finished) Peron's Tree Frog Enclosure:


----------



## Mitch_89 (Aug 16, 2012)

*my stuff*






1st new jungle/temple looking thing...
then coffee table then my custom water fall


----------



## ShredaPezzy (Aug 27, 2012)

Man I'm impressed by some of the creations us reptile freaks can come up with! I would encourage any one who jumps on this thread to go through all the previous posts.

I knocked up a little out door enclosure out of some old racking I found. I closed it in with some scrap timber lying around & made some doors & windows etc. Good little project. I have only attached mesh in the front so far, the intention is to add a glass or perspex front for better vision when I can find some cheap.

My first DIY.


----------



## AMY22 (Aug 27, 2012)

I've got some really great ideas from this thread. Soon I shall join you...


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 27, 2012)

From last saturday... gecko breeding tower


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Aug 28, 2012)

Nearly there!


----------



## Rhyce (Aug 28, 2012)

Okay this is what we have built so far. I still have a most of the rock walls to do but thats planed for this weekend.
our 2 bank 









And our new three bank which is nearly ready


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 28, 2012)

R.Pilgrim said:


>



Very nice!
What type of mesh did you use for the side vent and where did you buy it from? Cheers 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Pilgrim (Aug 28, 2012)

I looked everywhere and couldnt find any so i bought an office mesh bin and cut it up. probably not as cheap as buying a sheet of it but there is still lots left for next time and i just got over hunting for it.


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 28, 2012)

R.Pilgrim said:


> I looked everywhere and couldnt find any so i bought an office mesh bin and cut it up. probably not as cheap as buying a sheet of it but there is still lots left for next time and i just got over hunting for it.



Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ShredaPezzy said:


> ...My first DIY.



Very cool!
I'm interested in building something similar. 
(I cannot see very well from the photos) but side doors seem a bit hight, no?
How do you get the water bowl far below? And cleaning/changing substrate etc?

Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 28, 2012)

My "Garden of Eden" from a few years ago which was a front verandah conversion. Home to Land Mullets, Pink Tongues, Angle Heads, three species of frogs and a range of endemic plants. 

It was complete with a massive rock wall, a false floor, two waterfalls, a pond full of fish, mister and a hydro light. The mister was on a timer and was my alarm clock in the mornings (along with the occasional calling frog)

Nearly shed a tear when I pulled it down a few years later..


----------



## Dreaper (Aug 28, 2012)

View attachment 263546
made that up for a few new jungles, but my collection is kinda growing faster and faster so i will need to make alot more soon


----------



## disintegratus (Aug 28, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> My "Garden of Eden" from a few years ago which was a front verandah conversion. Home to Land Mullets, Pink Tongues, Angle Heads, three species of frogs and a range of endemic plants.
> 
> It was complete with a massive rock wall, a false floor, two waterfalls, a pond full of fish, mister and a hydro light. The mister was on a timer and was my alarm clock in the mornings (along with the occasional calling frog)
> 
> ...



Holy crap!! That's incredible!! I would have cried to lose it too.


----------



## ShredaPezzy (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah, I guess they're high but I'm 6'3" so I have long arms. The water is no problem for me to remove & refresh. I remove the back panel to completely refresh the substrate. The snake is only in here as an outdoor getaway so its not required often.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 28, 2012)

It was hard to pull it down disintegratus, but I didn't cry coz I'm a man lol.

I wish I had more pictures of it as it was pretty cool. Everything would rush over for a feed when offered. Even at night and even the frogs..

The orchids would flower, the frogs spawned in the pond. It was the nicest thing to have just next to ones bedroom. It was even worth the 14 cents an hour to run the light!


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 28, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> It was hard to pull it down disintegratus, but I didn't cry coz I'm a man lol.
> 
> I wish I had more pictures of it as it was pretty cool. Everything would rush over for a feed when offered. Even at night and even the frogs..
> 
> The orchids would flower, the frogs spawned in the pond. It was the nicest thing to have just next to ones bedroom. It was even worth the 14 cents an hour to run the light!



I'm a man and I would have had a quiet tear to the eye mate lol

Definitely worth all the hard work and specially worth the 14c p/h..... my own private paradise to have a beer at after a days work, yep I would have shed a tear at the lost of it.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 28, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> My "Garden of Eden" from a few years ago which was a front verandah conversion. Home to Land Mullets, Pink Tongues, Angle Heads, three species of frogs and a range of endemic plants.
> 
> It was complete with a massive rock wall, a false floor, two waterfalls, a pond full of fish, mister and a hydro light. The mister was on a timer and was my alarm clock in the mornings (along with the occasional calling frog)
> 
> ...



what a great setup.I would kill for something like that "literally".
So sad to lose a great home for so many.


----------



## Marzzy (Aug 29, 2012)

onimocnhoj said:


> It was hard to pull it down disintegratus, but I didn't cry coz I'm a man lol.
> 
> I wish I had more pictures of it as it was pretty cool. Everything would rush over for a feed when offered. Even at night and even the frogs..
> 
> The orchids would flower, the frogs spawned in the pond. It was the nicest thing to have just next to ones bedroom. It was even worth the 14 cents an hour to run the light!



Why'd you pull it down ?


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 30, 2012)

I pulled it all down for a few reasons. It literally became a jungle and some of the plants began to break the false rock wall. The land mullets dug into the wall as well when they changed homes within the enclosure. 

Bottom line was maintenance. There where so many aspects that were out of my control. The land mullets and/or pink tongues may have bred in there and with so many places to hide and other predators, I'd never know. After a few years, it just had to go..


----------



## bohdi13 (Nov 13, 2012)

BUMP , would love to see some more creations.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Nov 14, 2012)

Just found another shot of my old rainforest set-up. 
The good ol days..


----------



## Umbral (Nov 14, 2012)

How did you make those tree snake enclosures? What materials for door frames walls etc?
Estimate on cost would be great too 



Jason.s said:


> This is a bar/hatchy rack I made for a frend, I put a silky oak slab on top and miniorb on the front it has 1 x 9m heatcord
> and fits about 3 clic clacks in each section, sorry I dont have a pic of the end product I have to get it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------

